# Krylon Paint at Home Depot -- NOT !!!



## tjcruiser

I have long since picked up rattle-cans of Krylon spray paint at my local Home Depot. Well, I went there today, and the entire rattle-can display was packed with various Rustoleum products, but not Krylon. I asked the guy at the paint desk if this was a decision at the local story, only, or something more broad. He said that all Home Depots have dropped Krylon, and are pushing near-only on the Rustoleum.

I asked him if he knew why this decision was made. His response: "Because HD makes more money on the Rustoleum stuff."

While I do have other local sources for Krylon (Walmart, etc.), I'm a bit bummed that HD has dropped the line, as their prices were pretty good.

Can any of you guys confirm that your local HD no longer carries Krlyon?

TJ


----------



## sstlaure

Krylon doesn't even come up on the home depot website at all, so it must have been taken out of their system. Looks like Lowe's doesn't carry it anymore either.

I've used a bunch of the Rustoleum flat paints without issues on many of my structures.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Correct, it's all Rustoleum at the local HD.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks guys.

I'm bummed, though ...

I hope Walmart does have second thoughts soon ...

TJ


----------



## marzbarz

Krylon brand has been dropped from the El Paso HD for some time now, if I think about it. Nothing but rustoleum cans.


----------



## Gansett

Benny's TJ. Heres a list of suppliers.

http://www.krylon.com/locator/


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, Jack ... gotta love Benny's!

No Lowes on the Krylon list, either.

TJ


----------



## DaveInTheHat

Ace Hardware has Krylon. I've been happy with Ace brand rattle cans too.


----------



## shaygetz

Glad there's hope...I'd be lost without my Krylon Clear Matte #1311...that's like 5 cans of Testor's Dulcote for the price of one...:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

DaveInTheHat said:


> Ace Hardware has Krylon.


Ditto here in RI, too. However, Ace's Krylon runs around $5.50 a can, compared to Walmart's Krylon at around $3.50 a can.


----------



## OverTheHill

HobbbyLobby still has it. Picked up a couple of the Krylon cans of Matt finish.

Tom
Overthehill


----------



## tjcruiser

*New Krylon "Primer Plus Paint In One" ???*

Sidebar Krylon question ...

On my tinplate restorations, I've always used Krylon primer followed by Krylon topcoat.

I see now that Krylon has a new "primer plus paint" in one, available in several colors. Has anyone used/tried this stuff? Any thoughts on whether the primer protection (for preventing rust / paint adhesion) is as good as traditional primer followed by paint ???

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Gansett

I see now that interior latex comes as a primer and top coat combo. 

My personal opinion is a primers function is completely different than a topcoats. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I personally believe that I'd stick with the separate primer coat.


----------



## T-Man

Krylon is hard to find. None existed when I got the BUm sprayer frojm Rustoleom.
I have rechecked since then and no Krylon at the Major FIx it stores.


----------



## Big Ed

Hd has only sold Rustoleum spray paint for a while now in my store.
At least for a year or two now.

Lowes used to sell it (Krylon) but I have not been there for a long time.

I don't like the #48 race car.:thumbsdown:


----------



## midnightmadman29

I found the best spray bomb is the ACE brand. Krylon is ok, but I like the ACE better. The new stuff at Lowes is terrible and I hate the new top they put on them.


----------



## mojotrain

DaveInTheHat said:


> Ace Hardware has Krylon. I've been happy with Ace brand rattle cans too.


This!


----------



## sjm9911

I always thought I sucked at spray painting. It was the rustoleum paint. I found some plastic coat? Spray paint in soneones attic. The finish came out like factory. And this was old paint. Can't seem to find where they sell this brand paint and don't know if the name I remember is correct.


----------



## tjcruiser

Prepwork and spray temperature play a big role. Krylon makes a for-plastic paint, too ... called "Fusion".


----------



## joed2323

How is that fusion paint??? I was looking at this yesterday and i didn't see anything that wasn't high gloss finish, I'm looking for spray paints that look dull, kinda weathered look to it. The only spray paints i found that fit this category is the camouflage spray paints!!!

I'm spraying up some structures that i recently built and the camo spray paint is the next best thing versus using a air brush which i currently do not own yet...

Can anyone recommend a spray paint that i didn't suggest already that works good for painting structures??


----------



## tjcruiser

I've never used the Fusion.

Krylon satin paint is surprising glossy. Their flat has some sheen. I you want real dull, stick with just primer!


----------



## joed2323

True on the primer. But you cannot find primer in all colors. Basically silver/gray, the reddish oxide color primer and maybe something else.
Please correct me if im wrong.

I found a nice khaki colored camouflaged spray paint that would work great for painting structures that resemble metal tin siding found on alot of warehouses.


----------



## tjcruiser

Black primer ...

http://www.krylon.com/products/indooroutdoor_primer

5 colors, per link.

TJ


----------



## T-Man

I thought the Fusion went on thick. It sprays heavy so more distance is needed to spray. I think it has the RUstoleom sprayer too UGH!


----------



## tjcruiser

I've never used the Fusion, T. It's from Krylon, though, so would it have the Rustoleum nozzle? Maybe same design?

TJ


----------



## joed2323

If anyone hasnt tried the rustoleum camo spray paint, i advise you guys to try it, i like this paint, its not shiny at all, good dull flat colored paint.

I do like the krylon indoor/outdoor primer that tj has a link to, i tried this stuff, and i like it very much! The adjustable/angle nozzle is sweet


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks for the info, Joe!


----------

